# Heirloom Seeds



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone into heirloom seeds and want to do trading? I have French marigold and African marigold seeds I would love to share! I do not have any vegetable seeds to share yet.  I just got started last year. For those who do not know what a heirloom seed is, well it is a seed not tampered by man and crossed with other things so you can pick your seeds like our grandparents did years ago and plant them year after year. (That's in my own words) Try doing that with hybrid seeds by the second year you will have just weeds with no flower. Anyways just wondering who out there is into heirloom seed collecting and sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a few that i have been planting year after year. They are cardinal flowers. but it would be next year before I could actually trade with anyone. I don't have many left this year and need to replant to get tons more for next year. I had a few plants last year that got over 50 feet long.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Never heard of that I will have to look it up! If you have a P.O. Box or don't care if I have your address send it to me at [email protected] and I'll send you some of both of the types of marigolds if you would like to try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Sure I will let you have it. I put in 2 new raised beds this year was wondering what I would put in the other one. I planted zinnias, and Cosmos in one. Next year I want a few more raised beds.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I will check my email and send some of both soon. You like morning glory? I may have some Grandpa Ott seeds left. It is a dark purple with a fuchsia center. Very hardy and pretty. If you would like to try some I will send some of them to if I have some left.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> I will check my email and send some of both soon. You like morning glory? I may have some Grandpa Ott seeds left. It is a dark purple with a fuchsia center. Very hardy and pretty. If you would like to try some I will send some of them to if I have some left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Morning Glories grow wild here. I have so many different colors here year after year that I never know what to do with them all. They are a weed down here in NC. I believe next year I am going to collect millions of seeds and start selling them on e-bay.

If anyone wants some this year I am sure I will have so many I wont know what to do with. We also have portulaca that grows wild around here, in Maine it was called ground rose and very expensive to buy the seeds. Down here it's all over the lawn. In fact I hate seeing it in my garden because once it starts you can't get rid of it. It just seeds down every wheres, and keeps going and going. I wish the cardinal flower would come up year after year like the morning glories do but it doesn't, you have to save the seeds and replant it yearly. This is what it looks like. The humming birds love it.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I would like some different colored morning glory if you can send me some that would be nice they are the kind that blooms big flowers. I got hybrid seeds one year and next year they had 1/2 inch blooms then the next year just a stinking vine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

That picture is beautiful !!
Mose Rose is pretty I struggle to get mine going each year and your grows wild, Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Lots of flowers grow wild here that normally we use to have to pay to have them in the flower beds. I will look and see if I have any morning glory seeds if not then it will be fall, believe me there are tons every fall. I hate getting morning glories all over my garden it strangles the vegetable plants. I love them on the fence around the yard but not in my vegetables.

I had moss rose growing all over my drive way last year. I don't any more dig it up and it comes right back. I will send you some of the cardinal flower. i bought the seeds about 5 years ago and planted them and I never dreamed the plants would grow so long. I need to plant some this year and get me a bigger supply of seeds. Plus the humming birds love it. I plant it every year, last year I collected just a few seeds, hubby said I went nuts with the plant last year. It was all over the porch and even had to trim a piece that wanted to grow inside the house. Vines can get to be 20 to 40 feet long if you let it grow.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Well it looks like I got me a seed sharing buddy.  Thanks ahead of time and I will be looking forward to the seeds. I will work on getting your seeds in the mail if not this week then early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Not an issue. I will be busy most of this week, trying to get things ready for the new babies anyways. Expecting them to hatch tomorrow night, eggs always seem to hatch at night around here. I also got me some pepper plants today got to plant them this weekend.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I put the seeds in the mail yesterday. Let me know when you get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I sure will let you know. I will get some of these ready. I have them all in plastic containers here in the hose so I will envelope some for you.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> I put the seeds in the mail yesterday. Let me know when you get them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Got the seeds. Will get busy today packaging up what I have and will send yours out to you. If you still have my email, shoot me off your full name and address because even with glasses on I am having a hard time with the red ink on yellow envelop. lol. I also will send you out a few bars of soap so be expecting a box.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Just read this.
I will resend you the address. 
In advance thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> Just read this.
> I will resend you the address.
> In advance thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Not a problem. I have been so busy helping hubby at work picking up trash that I have had to take a break the past day. So later tonight and tomorrow I will get your package ready for you. I will look in my priority boxes and see if I have a little one. It will make it easier on me if I do.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Hildar I got the package!!!! Oh the soap is so LOVELY!!! I washed my hands with it. Tonight I plant to use it to take a bath. It is so creamy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> Hildar I got the package!!!! Oh the soap is so LOVELY!!! I washed my hands with it. Tonight I plant to use it to take a bath. It is so creamy!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Enjoy. Got tons more where that came from. Was thinking about putting some on e-bay. However the last time I did no one bought any. Might still try. I even made some liquid soap with some of it. My kids love the liquid soap.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I am going to show my friend Marie the soap when she gets home from visiting family up north. She buys some soap from the health food store out here and I think she would like it. She may become a customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

anakonia said:


> I am going to show my friend Marie the soap when she gets home from visiting family up north. She buys some soap from the health food store out here and I think she would like it. She may become a customer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


That would be great. Thanks.


----------

